# String replace java 1.4



## Empire Phoenix (15. Jan 2010)

Hi, mein problem ist das ich mein Programm das auf java 1.6 entwickelt wurde jetzt auf java 1.4 laufen lassen muss *grml*
Soweit habe ich auch alle Probleme beseitigt bekommen, aber ich benutze relativ oft String.replace und der sagt methoddeclaration not found  Testweise habe ichd as ganze jetzt mit String.replaceAll versucht , dieses liefert aber komplett andere ergebnisse. (Es ist nicht sichergesstellt das der zu ersetzende string wirklich existiert.)

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das lösen kann?


----------



## eRaaaa (15. Jan 2010)

Ja das Problem wird wohl sein, dass es in 1.4 nur die eine replace-Methode gibt 

```
replace(char oldChar, char newChar)
```

replaceAll erwartet als ersten Paramter ein Regex, liegt vllt. dort dein Problem? Wie benutzt du die Methode denn momentan?


----------



## Empire Phoenix (15. Jan 2010)

Also habe das Problem soweit eingegrenzt das der replaceAll null zurückgibt falls das zu ersetzende nicht existiert.


```
public class lol {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		String source = "16,98";
		String source2 = "16,98";
		String ergebniss1 = source.replace(".","");
		String ergebniss2 = source2.replaceAll(".","");
		
		System.out.println(ergebniss1);
		System.out.println(ergebniss2);
	}

}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (15. Jan 2010)

Also wie ich schon sagte, replaceAll möchte einen Regex haben. Da der Punkt für jedes beliebiges Zeichen steht, entfernt er somit also alles 
Wenn du den Punkt ersetzen möchtest müsstest du diesen escapen 

```
replaceAll("\\.", "");
```


----------



## Empire Phoenix (15. Jan 2010)

Hm achso ://.. naja habs inzwischen mit ner eigenen Replace funktion ersetzt die keine Regex benutzt, sollte auch schneller sein. Aber gut zu wissen. Danke


----------

